# Pronuncacio de la "t" final"



## panjabigator

En paraulas com "efectivament" es pronuncia el sono "t" o no?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo no la pronuncio però hi ha gent que sí, com els mallorquins.

Espera't a veure més opinions.

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

panjabigator said:


> En paraules com "efectivament" es pronuncia el so "t" o no?



Hola,

A València també les pronunciem.

Salut!


----------



## belén

Sí, efectivamen*t*, la pronunciem


----------



## panjabigator

Amb el teu uso de nosaltres, que vols dir?  Que els catalans hu pronuncien o que els mallorquins?


----------



## belén

panjabigator said:


> Amb el teu uso de nosaltres, que vols dir?  Que els catalans hu pronuncien o que els mallorquins?



Donat que el meu perfil posa que som mallorquina, pensava que quedaría clar que si dic "pronunciem" em refereix-ho als mallorquins.


----------



## GoranBcn

belen said:
			
		

> Sí, efectivamen*t*, la pronunciem.



A mi em va costar mol*t* deixar de pronunciar les Ts finals després d'haver viscut quasi 11 anys a Palma.  Avui dia encara em costa una mica.


----------



## RIU

D'altra banda hi ha molta gent que les paraules acabades en "r" hi afegeix una "t". 

No heu sentit mai motort, amort? I fins i tot lidert!


----------



## Xerinola

panjabigator said:


> En paraulas com "efectivament" es pronuncia el sono "t" o no?


 
Ei Panja!
Doncs crec que per la zona de Catalunya generalment no es pronuncia la T final, però a Les Balears sí i a València també tal com et diuen els companys!

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## ampurdan

RIU said:


> D'altra banda hi ha molta gent que les paraules acabades en "r" hi afegeix una "t".
> 
> No heu sentit mai motort, amort? I fins i tot lidert!


 
Ui! Un fotimer de vegades! És molt habitual a Girona i comarques.


----------



## betulina

RIU said:
			
		

> D'altra banda hi ha molta gent que les paraules acabades en "r" hi afegeix una "t".
> 
> No heu sentit mai motort, amort? I fins i tot lidert!
> 
> 
> ampurdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ui! Un fotimer de vegades! És molt habitual a Girona i comarques.
Click to expand...


Sí, per aquí també, sobretot entre la gent gran. Només que amb "mar" en lloc d'una T hi fan una C: "marc" - "anar a marc".  En canvi, entre els joves no ho sento gens.


----------



## Xerinola

ampurdan said:


> Ui! Un fotimer de vegades! És molt habitual a Girona i comarques.


 
Ueps! Doncs jo sóc de Girona de cap a peus (tot i que ara estic afincada a Barcelona) i no ho dic mai que jo sàpiga, però el meu avi sí que deia Bar(t) i coses així. 

A reveure!
X.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo tampoc, Xerinola. Com diu la Betulina, és cosa de gent de més de cinquanta anys, però aquests xerren força, així que ho sento igualment.


----------



## GoranBcn

I si la següent paraula comença amb una vocal, s'ha de pronunciar la T, oi?

Per exemple: San*t* Antoni


----------



## ampurdan

Exacte, Goran, encara que alguns sovint ens oblidem de fer-ho.


----------



## Mei

GoranBcn said:


> I si la següent paraula comença amb una vocal, s'ha de pronunciar la T, oi?
> 
> Per exemple: San*t* Antoni



Suposo que també depén de la zona pots dir "santantoni" o "sanantoni"... em sembla que jo dic la segona... 

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

No, Mei, em penso que no és tant una cosa de la zona, com que les noves generacions hem anat suprimint aquesta "t" que en aquest cas sí que havia de ser pronunciada (normativament, és clar).


----------



## Xerinola

Mei said:


> Suposo que també depén de la zona pots dir "santantoni" o "sanantoni"... em sembla que jo dic la segona...
> 
> Mei


 
Ei Mei, 
això de que depèn de la zona no ho tinc clar, jo diria que teòricament, s'ha de dir santantoni...tot i que com diu l'Amp no sempre ho fem...no?

X.


----------



## GoranBcn

Jo també penso que s'ha pronunciar en aquest cas. El mateix passa en francès. 
Hi ha una cosa semblant quan una paraula acaba en S i la següent comença amb una vocal. La S passa a ser sonora.

El*s* avis (S sonora)
El*s* *s*avis  (S sorda)


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:


> No, Mei, em penso que no és tant una cosa de la zona, com que les noves generacions hem anat suprimint aquesta "t" que en aquest cas sí que havia de ser pronunciada (normativament, és clar).





Xerinola said:


> Ei Mei,
> això de que depèn de la zona no ho tinc clar, jo diria que teòricament, s'ha de dir santantoni...tot i que com diu l'Amp no sempre ho fem...no?
> 
> X.



 Ostres doncs jo ho dic així...  vaja... 

Mei


----------



## betulina

GoranBcn said:


> I si la següent paraula comença amb una vocal, s'ha de pronunciar la T, oi?
> 
> Per exemple: San*t* Antoni



Ep! Segons un professor meu no sempre! No és una regla que digui que abans de vocal sempre se sensibilitza la T. Es veu que depèn molt de la paraula concreta que segueix. Per exemple (i ara això ho trec del Diccionari de Pronunciació):

-amb *sant*: curiosament no passa amb tots els sants que comencen amb vocal. Segons ell, passa amb "San*t* Antoni", "San*t* Andreu" i "San*t* Esteve". Amb "Sant Ot" l'eufonia no ho permet, és clar, i amb la resta... "Sant Ignasi"? "Sant Elies"? "Sant Eladi"? A mi no em surt la T, no sé... 

-amb *vint* i *cent*: només se sensibilitza la T davant d'_homes, anys _i_ hores._
"Vin*t* anys", "cen*t* homes", "vin*t* hores"; però "vin- alumnes", "cen- animals".

Tot això per als dialectes que normalment fan la T final muda, és clar. 

Us sembla que s'adiu amb el que feu?


----------



## Mei

Ostres... jo no la dic la *t*!!!*  *Com podeu veure parlo molt malament.... ai ai ai

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> Ostres... jo no la dic la *t*!!!*  *Com podeu veure parlo molt malament.... ai ai ai
> 
> Mei



mmm... mai? Ets un cas d'estudi, Mei, al meu profe li molaries.  



> -amb *vint* i *cent*: només se sensibilitza la T davant d'_homes, anys _i_ hores._
> "Vin*t* anys", "cen*t* homes", "vin*t* hores"; però "vin- alumnes", "cen- animals".



M'he fixat que amb les paraules que he donat abans (les que diu el diccionari  ) la sensibilització de la T es fa en paraules que comencen amb una vocal tònica i, en canvi, no es fa quan és àtona. Però el diccionari aquest del meu profe només dóna aquestes tres opcions...  Si pensem en altres paraules que també comencen amb vocal tònica no passa? 
mmm... "vint arbres", "cent obres".... em sembla que no ho faig... o potser sí... aaaaaaaaah m'estic _desquiciant_, nens!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> mmm... mai? Ets un cas d'estudi, Mei, al meu profe li molaries.



 Tu riu però m'estic preocupant 

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Sant Ignasi, sí. També, Sant Hipòlit (de Bultragà) i Sant Hilari (el de la dona de vida alegre qui no se l'acabi). Amb Sant Elies i Eladi, no ho sé, perquè no conec cap poble amb aquesta hagiotoponímia (mola la parauleta, eh?), jo crec que no pronuncio la "t".

Amb els "vint" i els "cent", estic com la Betulina, és a dir, perdent el senderi...


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> Sant Ignasi, sí. També, Sant Hipòlit (de Bultragà) i Sant Hilari (el de la dona de vida alegre qui no se l'acabi). Amb Sant Elies i Eladi, no ho sé, perquè no conec cap poble amb aquesta hagiotoponímia (mola la parauleta, eh?), jo crec que no pronuncio la "t".
> 
> Amb els "vint" i els "cent", estic com la Betulina, és a dir, perdent el senderi...



Ampurdan, no és "de Voltregà"? Amb aquests sants a mi no em surt, però és que potser els tinc massa lluny (menys Sant Hilari , però tampoc ho faig). Tinc més a prop Sant Adrià i... no sé què faig, deu dependre del dia.


----------



## ampurdan

Ep! Sí, Sant Hipòlit de Voltregà. Que em perdonin els voltreganencs i tots els osonencs. També els de Sant Hilari, perquè en realitat és el fill de la dona, i no ella mateixa. Merci, Betulina!


----------

